# Zion Panoramic



## Aloicious (Aug 21, 2012)

So I was driving through Zion national Park the other day...it was raining most of the time (what a drag), but the rain let up enough to take a couple pics, here's a panoramic I shot at one point, it was still kindof lightly raining, which is why there is a slight haze between the segments of mountain...but it was one of the better shots from the day....3 image stiched pano, taken w/ D800 24-70 @ 52mm f5.6 ~1/80s






on my screen for some reason it's getting resized, the image should be 2741x800 which is the size I saved it for....this link should be the "full" sized one if you want to see it:
http://i461.photobucket.com/albums/qq337/guitargeek1968/Zion_panoramic.jpg


----------



## zombiemann (Aug 21, 2012)

I like it, but I feel like there should be one more frame to the right, or bring the right edge in a little so it doesn't cut off mid peak.  Other than that... I'm jealous.  There is nothing like that near here


----------



## Aloicious (Aug 21, 2012)

yeah I was looking at that too, I didn't shoot more because there was a big tree next to me covering that peak that I couldn't get around...I'll try croping a little.


----------



## Aloicious (Aug 21, 2012)

okay, here's an edit cropped on the R side:





http://i461.photobucket.com/albums/qq337/guitargeek1968/Zion_panoramic1.jpg


----------



## zombiemann (Aug 21, 2012)

Just my opinion but I like the new crop much better.  Wonderful shot


----------



## McNugget801 (Aug 21, 2012)

Aloicious said:


> So I was driving through Zion national Park the other day...it was raining most of the time (what a drag)



Are you kidding me?!?!?!?! The best time to be in Zion is when its raining.

Wait.. nevermind. Go back to your hotel and wait it out. 





The rocks look way over saturated.


----------



## Aloicious (Aug 21, 2012)

didn't have a hotel, just driving through it on the way home. the rain was a drag mainly because I'm overprotective of my gear, stopping to hike around was fun in the rain, just a few times it was too wet to take my gear out in...I wasnt there specifically to photograph it, it was just a casual stop in a longer trip, so I didn't have and rain-protective stuff with me. 

I actually de-saturated the rocks a little bit. the color on my calibrated monitor as actually a good representation of how they looked in real life. these were taken about  1-2 hrs prior to sunset so the light I had was pretty warm and the rain water brings out the color on the rock more.


----------



## FanBoy (Aug 21, 2012)

Sharp panoramic, but the stitching is evident and the sky fill on the right is obvious.


----------



## Aloicious (Aug 21, 2012)

I didn't use a sky fill at all, I did a little burn/dodge in a few places, but not much most of the sky is from the camera...I don't see the stitching, what area are you refering to that it is evident?


----------



## McNugget801 (Aug 21, 2012)

Aloicious said:


> I actually de-saturated the rocks a little bit. the color on my calibrated monitor as actually a good representation of how they looked in real life. these were taken about  1-2 hrs prior to sunset so the light I had was pretty warm and the rain water brings out the color on the rock more.



strange.... no color in the clouds and you're looking directly west.
Also the black streak of varnish left of sentinel should be black not purple.


----------



## FanBoy (Aug 21, 2012)

Aloicious said:


> I didn't use a sky fill at all, I did a little burn/dodge in a few places, but not much most of the sky is from the camera...I don't see the stitching, what area are you refering to that it is evident?



Just where the gray area meets the clouds. Nice subject.


----------



## Aloicious (Aug 21, 2012)

that's probably from some burning/dodging in the area, I was trying to get the haze a little better around sentinal, probably over did it in that area, I'll see if I can correct that, the purple didn't stand out to me much until you mentioned it. now I can't stop looking at it.  

I'm actually facing northwestish in the image. the sun was camera left but out of frame by quite a bit, however there were many clouds with only a few openings letting in some light, where I was standing was in the shade of a cloud, but there was direct sun coming through on the formation on the R of the image (I think it's part of the 'east temple' formation, not sure on the name of it though) which is why its lit so much more than the others. I was just off to the side of the road on the 3rd switchback on zion park blvd road (US9):
https://maps.google.com/maps?oe=&q=...t=p&ei=mAQ0UN37LanriwLLrICQCg&ved=0CBkQ8gEwAA


----------



## Aloicious (Aug 21, 2012)

FanBoy said:


> Aloicious said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't use a sky fill at all, I did a little burn/dodge in a few places, but not much most of the sky is from the camera...I don't see the stitching, what area are you refering to that it is evident?
> ...



its an amazing place, about 4 hours southeast of where I live I really need to get back there sometime hopefully on a not so wet day, and maybe when all the fires in the west US aren't causing a nasty blanket of haze over everything. Idaho was especially bad with fire/smoke caused haze all over last week. 

I'll have to check it out in full size when I get home. I'm on my laptop without the image files on it. you're talking about the grey stormcloud on the R of the image?


----------



## McNugget801 (Aug 21, 2012)

just curious... when exactly were you there?


----------



## Aloicious (Aug 21, 2012)

sunday the 19th, we drove in to the south of the park on US9 roughly around 6pm, drove out the other side still on US9 roughly around 7:30pm moutain time....didn't have much time to stay around and explore, I was on the road for ~14 hours that day.


----------



## McNugget801 (Aug 22, 2012)

Crazy, I was there shooting the same day. We were in the main canyon when every flashed around 6.




Tyler and the Flood by Summit42, on Flickr


----------



## Aloicious (Aug 22, 2012)

thats is crazy, do you live in the area?


----------



## Aloicious (Aug 22, 2012)

here's a re-edit with some of y'alls suggestions applied....

re-stitched with the same original files, but alot less medling...basically the only edits I did to this one after stitching was: lowered the contrast of the sky, cloned out a couple rain drops that were on the lens in one of the images, lowered the overall saturation more, and burned a couple (small) distracting highlights....I looked over the entire stitching lines on this one and couldn't find an area that showed evidence of stitching, but I'm still not sure where the issue was in the first place, it may not be there in this since it was a re-stitch...let me know if you see it still...

the haze around sentinal (and the whole middle range) is there alot, which is mainly what I didn't like about the original and was why I tried more severe edits in the first place...it still bothers me a little, but not as much as when I first worked on the pic. 







http://i461.photobucket.com/albums/qq337/guitargeek1968/Zion_panoramic2.jpg


----------



## McNugget801 (Aug 22, 2012)

Aloicious said:


> thats is crazy, do you live in the area?



Yes, about 3 hours away.  I dont go to Zion very often (too busy for me) but this was my second visit this year.


----------



## CanonJim (Aug 23, 2012)

Very nice pano, all things considered. We were in Moab back late June/early July, I guess I should get my butt in gear and post up some of the Canyonlands/DHP/Arches shots..   We didn't have the time for Zion or Bryce, hopefully next time.  And I get ya about the haze - it was quite apparent when we were there.


----------



## Bynx (Aug 23, 2012)

I like your final. The haze helps to give a 3D look to it all as you look from front to back.


----------



## Aloicious (Aug 23, 2012)

CanonJim said:


> Very nice pano, all things considered. We were in Moab back late June/early July, I guess I should get my butt in gear and post up some of the Canyonlands/DHP/Arches shots..   We didn't have the time for Zion or Bryce, hopefully next time.  And I get ya about the haze - it was quite apparent when we were there.



yeah, I'd love to visit all the parks around there, I've only been to arches once many years ago, and this short drive through zion...you should post up some of your pics I'd like to see 'em. The haze has been especially bad this year, with all the fires in and around the state and adjacent ones.



Bynx said:


> I like your final. The haze helps to give a 3D look to it all as you look from front to back.



yeah, I it does help out with the depth...I may work on it a little more when I have time too...


----------

